# Winter pool/roll session info, by region



## frenchy

*Pool Sessions in Colorado Springs*

*COLORADO SPRINGS*

---
This previously posted by Red on Sat Jan 17, 2004:
http://mountainbuzz.com/viewtopic.php?t=393
---

For those interested in pool session in the Colorado SPrings area, they start Tuesday, January 20. See below, or the club's website at www.pikespeakwhitewaterclub.com for more information. Hope to see you at the pool! 

PLACE
Cheyenne Mountain High School Aquatics Center
(same place as last year)

DAY and TIME
Tuesdays, 7:15 PM to 9:15 PM

DATES
January 20, 27, February 3, 10, 17, 24, March 2, 9, 16, 23, 30, and April 6

The 2004 Pikes Peak Whitewater Club Membership structure will be as follows:
Non-pool using membership - $10.00
Non-member single pool use - $5.00
Individual (all pool sessions) - $40.00
Family (2 people) - $55.00
Family (2 or more people) - $55.00 plus $5 for each additional over 2 

So, you ask, what do I get for my membership dues?
Up to 12 pool sessions, depending on when you start or how many you choose to attend. Scheduled dates are January 20, 27, February 3, 10, 17, 24, March 2, 9, 16, 23, 30, and April 6.

Membership to the American Canoe Association.

A free subscription to Paddler Magazine.

A free outfitters card from Grand West Outfitters which entitles you to a 10% discount on non-sale items in their store. To receive your card inquire at the front desk. Give us a couple weeks to get an updated membership list to them once you join the club.

Access to at least two boat demo nights courtesy of Colorado Kayak Supply. Scheduled nights are February 4th and March 4th.

A discount at Colorado Kayak Supply. Give us a couple weeks to get an updated membership list to them once you join the club.

The club newsletter, usually sent out 4 to 6 times a year. The opportunity to meet a lot of neat people with similar interests (kayaking that is).

If youre a beginner, assistance in learning your roll, learning what the sport is all about, where to go to boat, opportunities to get on the river, etc.

Fun times, what more could you ask for?


----------



## frenchy

*RMOC WINTER CLASSES AND POOL TIMES 2004*

*GOLDEN*

Rocky Mountain Outdoor Center 2005 Winter Pool Season Information 

Starting January 13th, 2005 RMOC will kick off the winter pool season at the Golden Community Center. RMOC will be offering three different types of programs January through May in the pool. These will include an Introduction to Kayaking class, a Roll Tune Up program, and Open Pool times. A description of each program follows. 

OPEN POOL INFORMATION 
Open pool times are designed for boaters who have a complete understanding of how to safely perform a basic self rescue in flat water i.e. a wet exit. If you are not comfortable self rescuing please plan on taking an Introduction to Kayaking class offered consecutive Tuesday or Thursday nights or attending the open rolling session with a knowledgeable boater who will take the time to walk you through the basics of getting in and out of the boat above and below water. 

Dates & Times 
January: Every Thursday night from 7 to 9pm 
February-May: Every Tuesday and Thursday night from 7 to 9pm 

Cost 
Open pool fee $10.00 

Demo boats may be available to try at no cost. Demo boats may be used for short periods during the open time and do not include the use of a skirt or paddle. 

Rental boats are available for $15 (includes pool fee) and include skirt and paddle. We have limited rental boats available please reserve ahead of time. 

All Personal boats and gear need to be very clean before entering the pool. 

Getting in the pool with gear 
Enter the pool at the southwest corner of the building through the metal patio gate. Cross the patio, go up four stairs, and walk left into the pool. The changing rooms and shower are available. 

A Kayak Instructor will be available to answer questions and help with roll practice if not involved with a scheduled class. 

Making a Reservation - Call 720-933-3373 
Reservations can be made up to two weeks in advance for open pool times and anytime for up coming classes. 

The maximum number of open boaters will be held to only 15 people per 2-hour session to eliminate crowding and to give everyone room to move around. 

Walk-ins welcome if space is available. 

Location 
The Golden Community Center 1470 10th St, Golden Colorado 80401 
Main pool on the south deck 

Direction from I-70 heading west: 
Take the Golden exit (Hwy 5 heading west to the Washington Ave exit. Turn left (south), go three blocks to 10th street and turn right (west). Continue up 10th until the road curves back north. At this point turn right into the parking lot of the Community Center. 

Direction from 6th Ave heading west: 
Take 6th Ave west past I-70 and Colfax. Continue following 6th Ave as it curves around to the north. Turn right (east) at 19th street and then left (north) at Washington Ave. Proceed through town 9 blocks turning left (west) at 10th street. Continue up 10th until the road curves back north. At this point turn right into the parking lot of the Community Center. 

INTRODUCTION TO KAYAKING CLASS 
Learn the basics of kayaking and get started on your roll in the comfort of a heated pool. This four hour, two-part class will lead the beginner boater through an easy to understand progression eliminating confusion and frustration. 

Participants will learn about equipment used in kayaking as well as foundation skills to safely perform wet exits. The concept of boat control and movement will be introduced along with methods of rolling a kayak. Equipment and instruction will be provided by Rocky Mountain Outdoor Center. 

Golden Pool Rolling Class Fact Sheet Two-Night Class 
Who should take this class: there are no prerequisites; anyone comfortable in the water wanting to get started in the sport of kayaking is welcome. 

Dates 
January 6&13, 20&27; February 1&8, 17&24; March 1&8,17&24; April 5&12, 21&28 

Time 
Classes run from 7pm to 9pm either consecutive Tuesday or Thursday (class starts 7pm pool side so get there a little early to change). 

Check in with the front desk as you come in the building. After changing in the dressing rooms check in with the kayak instructor in the pool. 

Cost 
Fee for REI members or Golden residents is $75. The general public is $85. These prices include all equipment and entry fees into the pool. 

What to bring 
General pool stuff (towel, swimsuit/trunks, etc.) 
Athletic swimwear (some people like a layer to keep warm like poly pro or neoprene) 

Other good things to have 
Nose plugs (help keep the water out of the sinuses) 
Swim goggles (lets you watch under water) 

Bringing Kayaks 
If participants are going to bring their own kayaks they need to be completely clean inside and out. 

Folks need to be ready to be in the pool both nights for two hours. 

ROLLING TUNE-UP 
The tune-up session is designed to meet the needs of the boater who has previously worked on rolling and would like further instruction and review to reach their personal goals. This Rolling Tune-up class will help find and eliminate bad habits. Whether you are doing a C to C or Sweep Roll, discover ways to make it smooth and consistent. Dont let a poor roll hold your boating back. 

Dates & Time 
Available by reservation Tuesdays & Thursday nights February  May from 7-9 pm 

Cost 
With own equipment $30 / renting equipment $35 

Location 
The Golden Community Center 1470 10th St, Golden Colorado 80401 
Main pool on the south deck 

Direction from I-70 heading west: 
Take the Golden exit (Hwy 5 heading west to the Washington Ave exit. Turn left (south), go three blocks to 10th street and turn right (west). Continue up 10th until the road curves back north. At this point turn right into the parking lot of the Community Center. 

Direction from 6th Ave heading west: 
Take 6th Ave west past I-70 and Colfax. Continue following 6th Ave as it curves around to the north. Turn right (east) at 19th street and then left (north) at Washington Ave. Proceed through town 9 blocks turning left (west) at 10th street. Continue up 10th until the road curves back north. At this point turn right into the parking lot of the Community Center.


----------



## frenchy

*Open Pool Kayaking in Boulder*

*BOULDER*

City of Boulder Parks and Recreation Adventure Program 

When: Sunday nights 5-6:30 p.m. from Febuary through April 
(excluding Easter Sunday) 

Where: East Boulder Community Center - 5660 Sioux Drive 

Come to the EBCC pool and work on your kayaking skills for the boating season. Sessions are limited to 15 boats in the pool. 

There are non-instructed sessions but a staff member and a lifeguard will be on duty. 

A waiting list will be maintained by call-in and walk-in. Waiting list participants will be allowed in if spaces are available. Registered spaces will be forfeited at 5:15pm with no refund. Waiting list participants pay full price. Locker room facilities are available during these sessions. 


Fees: 
Admission only $8 residents/ $10 non-residents 

With Boat Rental: $10 Residents/ $13 non-residents 

Call 303-441-3413 for more information
_________________
City of Boulder Adventure Program 
Kayak Instruction Division 
for more information call 303-441-3413


----------



## frenchy

*Meyers pool sessions*

*DENVER*

---
The original thread:
http://mountainbuzz.com/viewtopic.php?t=320
---


Meyers pool is now open for the season! 

I was there last Sunday. 

Open pool is from 3-7 p.m. on Sundays. 

The cost is $6.50 payable to the lifeguards. Although I understand this pool time is sponsored by CWWA, no one ever inquires about whether the pool users are members. I am sure everyone reading this has joined CWWA anyway or will this season. 

Directions: once in Arvada get to Wadsworth and 80th. West on 80th to Carr [approx 3 blocks]. South on Carr. 2 short blocks, go left into the parking lot just as the road begins to rise and turn right. It is easy to find and there are signs as well. 

All boats seem to be welcome. Last week there were fiberglass squirt boats, plastic playboats, inflatable kayaks, and older RPM's. It was a great scene.​


----------



## 217

gunnison/crested butte
Western State College Pool
7pm
tuesdays
free for students
nominal fee for nonstudents (2 dollars, I think)


----------



## outdoorz

*BRECKENRIDGE - SUMMIT COUNTY*

The Summit Kayak School based in Silverthorne, Colorado, offers a two-hour intro to kayak and roll session at the Breckenridge Recreation Center every Thursday evening from 6:30 PM - 8:45 PM. 

Advance registration required. Please call the Breckenridge Recreation Center at 970.453.1734

Any general questions can be directed to the SKS/CKS shop in Silverthorne at 970.513.9104


----------



## madmaxyoung

*Introductory Kayak Courses*

*DENVER*

Open pool time is available during Renaissance Adventure Guides normal clinic hours. Limited space is available on a reservation basis only. Cost is $5, no gear included but rentals are available from Mountain Miser for $13 (boat, paddle and skirt for the evening).

Our basics clinic is offered on Sunday evenings from 6:30-8:30pm at the Sheridan Recreation Center. This class is tailored to the never-ever kayaker and teaches the skills of the wet exit, paddle strokes, hip-snap, bracing, and T-rescue.

Our roll clinic is offered on Thursday evenings from 7:00-9:00pm at the Englewood Recreation Center. This class is for those who have basic paddle skills and are looking to learn the roll or improve their roll.

Our river course is offered on Tuesday evenings from 5:30-7:30pm; river location dependent on water levels. Take all of the skills that you have learned in the basics and roll clinics and apply them to moving water. Work on manuevering the kayak through all forms of moving water and practive your roll if you have one. The ability to roll is not required for this class.

Take one, two, or all three of the courses on your own schedule. Private instruction is also available. Please see our website www.raguides.com for more information, or to register call Max at 303-257-9566.


----------



## mandyk

In addition to pool sessions, don't forget that Mandy's "dry land paddling" offers a great early season workout and muscle memory tune up, or a no stress introduction to Eskimo rolling. 

Check it out at http://www.creativepursuits.net/kayaking.htm. 

One satisfied reader wrote: "I've watched so many clips and read all the books about rolling my kayak but your site is the best one I have found It truly shows me what I needed to know... And made it so easy..."


----------



## mandyk

*PADDLERS EVERYWHERE*

Reposted to make link work:

In addition to pool sessions, don't forget that Mandy's "dry land paddling" offers a great early season workout and muscle memory tune up, or a no stress introduction to Eskimo rolling. 

Check it out at http://www.creativepursuits.net/kayaking.htm

One satisfied reader wrote: "I've watched so many clips and read all the books about rolling my kayak but your site is the best one I have found It truly shows me what I needed to know... And made it so easy..."


----------



## GinBahr

*Glenwood Springs, CO*

Glenwood Springs Rec Center

Drop-in Open Kayak

Open kayak is available for individual practice in the Multi-purpose pool on Monday evenings from 7:30-8:30pm & Sundays 5:00-6:00pm. The maximum number of kayaks at one time is 11. Sign-in at the customer service desk. 



Kayak instruction is not permitted. 

FEE: Valid membership or daily admission


----------



## vaultman14

western state college will have kayak polo starting feb. 6th free for sudents and gear provided 7 o'clock

open pool session will alternate with kayak polo


----------



## callevapaddler

*Pool Rolling in Washington DC*

I know that it's far away from all of you in Colorado, but, we are doing it too! Starting in January Calleva Outdoors will be offering Pool Rolling sessions at the Lowell School pool in DC. Come join us every Sunday from 6-8pm. More info at Calleva Outdoor Adventures. This is your chance to get wet in the winter without freezing. (although it's damn fun paddling in the snow)


----------



## MtnGuyXC

*Pool Sessions G Jct.*

Mesa State has open pool class on Mondays 7o-9o. PM. This semester session are over & will start up again when school beak is over the end of Jan. Don't know the exact date. There is usually 8-12 people there. Friendly enviroment if you need any help.


----------



## mjpowhound

Anyone have Steamboat info?


----------



## madmaxyoung

RA Guides has open pool sessions year round at the Golden Community Center on Tuesdays and Thursdays from 6:30-8:30pm. A maximum of 10 kayaks in the pool per session, including RA Guides lessons people. Advance registration with payment is required either by calling the RA Guides office at 303-988-2943 or online at RA Guides - Whitewater Kayaking Courses Drop-ins allowed on a space-available basis. Cost is $8/person. Other pools to open after the first of the year.


----------



## PRKCJamie

*PRKC and The Mountain Shop*

As far as I know the Mountain Shop is no longer offering roll clinics and pool sessions this fall/winter/spring.

Poudre River Kayak & Canoe will be offering Pool sessions this off-season. The times and locations are TBA, but will happen. Please stay posted or call PRKC at 970-672-1227 for more information.

Thank you,

Jamie



frenchy said:


> I've seen several posts lately from folks asking about pool sessions times and location. It seems it may useful to have a page listing all pool sessions around the state, if that's possible. So if have any info on pool sessions happening around your area, feel free to post a reply here and include time, location, and contact info if available. thanks, frenchy
> 
> ---
> 
> *FORT COLLINS*
> 
> Mountain Shop has started its Sunday Pool Sessions again at the Mulberry
> Pool in Ft. Collins. 5:30-7 Every Sunday til' the water starts flowin.
> Sign up through the Mountain Shop each week as spots will fill fast.
> Cost: $5 unless you need gear, instruction,etc.
> 
> Contact:
> The Mountain Shop
> 970-493-5720
> 632 S Mason St.
> Ft. Collins CO 80524
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> RMA will be doing their Mulberry Pool sessions at 3pm on Sundays this season. They will last until 4:30.
> 
> Contact:
> Rocky Mountain Adventures
> 970-493-4005
> www.shoprma.com
> [email protected]
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> Kayak Polo
> 
> Where: EPIC (Eldora Pool and Ice Center), 1801 Riverside, Ft Collins, Colorado
> When: January 22nd through March 11th 2004 - 8:45 to 10:45pm
> All other info: http://kayakpolo.com/ftcollins/more.shtml
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> April pool sessions at Epic Pool, Fort Collins
> 
> This just in from Marty. For more information, contact Marty directly at: [email protected]:
> 
> "Looks like the Play Pen will work out (the shallow end). We have 4 weeks - Thurs Apr 1 to 22 from 8:30-10:15. $5/person/night paid at the score table BEFORE THEY GET ON THE WATER. Folks must also sign a waiver BEFORE THEY GET ON THE WATER. Space is limited to about 15 people. The small pools (in addition to the shallow end) are better for roll teaching. All boats must be well rinsed before they are brought into the pool. There is a hose at the west end entrance for people to use."


----------



## cadster

Adams State has an open pool on Tuesday evenings in Alamosa.


----------



## Surfseal

*Wave Tech Kayak Lessons*

*Wave Tech Kayak Lessons*

*Clear Creek Recreation Center*​ 
*1130 Idaho Street, Idaho Springs CO 80452*

*6 to 8:15 pm*​ 
*$50*​
· *Kayaks and all necessary kayaking equipment provided!*
· *Learn the SAFE way to kayak*
· *Learn and master the Eskimo Roll*
· *Learn playboating skills like cartwheels and stern squirts*
· *Sign up for Any Tuesday Anytime!*
· *The Lawson Hole Kayak Park opens this Spring!*


*Wave Tech Instructor: Dale Frank*
*Call 303-217-3690 to reserve your lesson*

*Open Kayak 7 - 8:30 pm $5 *
*No instruction & bring your own kayak*


----------



## robanna

*2010 Kayak Sessions at Meyers Pool *

*All sessions are 1 – 5 pm on Sundays*
Fees are $8.50
* *

January 31

February 7

February 28

March 7

March 14

March 21

March 28

April 18

April 25

May 2


----------

